# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: آموزش arp

## Mask

با سلام
من با دستور arp -d جدول آرپ تیبل سیستم خودمو پاک میکنم.
با چه دستوری میتونم جدول یه سیستم دیگه در همین شبکه رو پاک کنم یا درونش بنویسم.
ممنون.

----------


## razeghi_loved

شما می تونی telnet بزنی به سیستم طرف و همون دستور رو براش اجرا کنی همین

----------


## Mask

با تلنت که میفرمایید یه راهشه ،اما منطقی نیست . چون وقتی بتونم از سیستمی تلنت بگیرم دیگه نیازی به تغییر آرپ تیبل ندارم.
برنامه زیر رو ببینید.
http://up.iranblog.com/Files73/3d99086ade7144ca8e35.rar

به راحتی جدول آرپ هر سیستمی رو تغییر میده.
این مهمه؟چطوری؟بدون هیچ ریموتی این کار انجام میشه؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

خوب برنامه رو دیدم اما چیزی متوجه نشدم اصلا کارش چیه؟
یکمی توضیح بده ما که نفهمیدیم

----------


## Mask

با سلام
در ابتدا کارت شبکه فعال رو از لیست انتخاب میکنی.
سپس آی پی گتوی یا سرور رو منویسی در ادیت اول.
بعدش اون سیستمی رو که میخای آی پی سیستمت به عنوان آی پی کتویش تغییر کنه در ادیت دوم بنویس.
بعدش با زدن دکمه ارسال چی میشه؟
اون سیستمی که شماره آی پی ش رو نوشتی در ادیت دوم ،جدول آرپش ویرایش میشه و مک کارت شبکه سیستم خودت به عنوان مک سیستم سرور درش ذخیره میشه.
الان اگه سیستم هدف پیامی رو به سرور بفرسته ،برای شما ارسال میشه و شما میتونی اسنیفش کنی.

----------


## houtanal

> یا درونش بنویسم.


Arp Poisoning

----------


## Mask

ممنون.
اسامی و اصطلاحات مربوطه رو کامل میدونم.
روش کار چطوریه؟
چطوری از طریق کامند میتونم این کار رو انجام بدم.

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
جناب آقای Delphi-7 من واقعا شرمنده هستم که نشد سورس برنامه را آپلود کنم ، یادم رفت ببخشید .
 سورس K01 Arp Spoof را توی این تاپیک قرار دادم : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=222881

و اما نحوه کارکرد برنامه : دوست عزیز دستوری برای این کار وجود ندارد شما باید با ارسال یک بسته خصوصی ، جدول آرپ سیستم مورد نظر را گول بزنید ...

بی شک مطالبی  که خواهم گفت را بهتر از من می دانید  ، اما برای کسانی که اطلاعی از جداول آرپ ندارند این مطلب را قرار می دهم :

"

*ناگفته نماند که آموزش به زبان خیلی ساده و مبتدی بیان شده و از پرداختن به جزئیات چشم پوشی کردم و بی شک این نوشته خالی از اشکال نخواهد بود …*
 استراق سمع را در هر شبکه محلی می توانید انجام دهید ، به عنوان مثال در یک اداره ، دانشگاه و یا کافی نت.
 در اینجا شبکه یک کافی نت را در نظر می گیریم و میخواهیم در این شبکه یاهو مسنجر را استراق سمع (شنود) کنیم ،*یعنی ببینیم کاربران با کی چت می کنند و پیام های آن ها را بخوانیم !! بدون آنکه به سیستم آن ها دسترسی داشته باشیم !!!*
 شکل زیرساختار  شبکه یک کافی نت را نشان میدهد :


 در یک کافی نت تعدادی سیستم وجود دارد (در این مثال فرض را بر آن گرفتیم  که چهار سیستم داریم) که یکی از این سیستم ها نقش سرور اینترنت را ایفا می  کند ، درواقع این سیستم دروازه اتصال به دنیای اینترنت است و شما برای  استفاده از اینترنت باید ابتدا درخواست خود را به این سیستم بفرستید و سپس  درخواست شما به دنیای اینترنت فرستاه خواهد شد. پس سرور اینترنت (default  gateway ) رابط بین شما و اینترنت است.
 سیستم های دیگر آیپی سرور اینترنت را باید به عنوان Default gateway  بدانند تا اطلاعات را برای آن ارسال کنند در غیر اینصورت ارتباط با اینترنت  غیر ممکن خواهد بود.
 در این مثال شما هکر هستید و سیستم Hacker سیستم شما است و میخواهید Reza را شنود کنید ( ببینید چی چت می کنه ! )
 شکل زیر تنظیمات شبکه برای سیستم Ali را نشان می دهد به Default gateway دقت کنید:



 برای استراق سمع در چنین شبکه ای چند حالت وجود دارد :
*۱ -  سیستم شما سرور اینترنت باشد.*
*۲ – سیستم شما سیستم Hacker باشد و شبکه مبتنی بر هاب باشد.*
*۳ -**سیستم شما سیستم Hacker باشد* *و* *شبکه مبتنی بر سوئیچ باشد.*
 هدف اصلی نرم افزار مدیریت و نظارت بر چت ها است ، یعنی حالت اول ، در  این حالت چون سیستم شما سرور است و تمامی اطلاعات ارسالی سیستم ها به سمت  شما می آیند ، عملا بدون هیچ مشکلی با نرم افزار استراق سمع از یاهو مسنجر  می توانید تمامی پیامها را بخواندید و ذخیره کنید.
 فرض کنید نامه ای برای دوستتان نوشته اید و میخواهید برایش ارسال کنید ،  شما ابتدا نامه را تحویل پست داده و سپس پست نامه را به دوستتان تحویل می  دهد. در چنین حالتی خواندن محتویات نامه توسط پست کار سختی نیست.
 در این شرایط فقط به نرم افزار  K01 Yahoo Messenger Sniffer نیاز خواهید داشت.
 بعد از اجرای این نرم افزار فقط از منوی عملیات گزینه شروع را انتخاب کنید.
*هاب (Hub) و سوئیچ (Switch) چیست ؟*
 هاب (و یا سوئیچ) وسیله ای است که ارتباط تمامی سیستم ها به یکدیگر را  ممکن میسازد ، تمامی سیستم ها با یک کابل به هاب وصل می شوند و بدین شکل با  یکدیگر در ارتباط هستند.
 به شبکه هایی که در پیاده سازی آن ها از هاب استفاده شده ، شبکه های  مبتنی بر هاب و به شبکه هایی که در پیاده سازی آن ها از سوئیچ استفاده شده ،  شبکه های مبتنی بر سوئیچ میگویند.
 وقتی شما اقدام به ارسال اطلاعاتی می کنید ، ابتدا اطلاعات به سوئیچ  فرستاده می شود و سپس سوئیچ اطلاعات شما را به سمت کامپیوتر مقصد ارسال می  کند.
 به عنوان مثال وقتی Reza بسته ای را برای Ali ارسال می کند ، ابتدا این  بسته به سوئیچ  فرستاده می شود و سپس سوئیچ  (که میداند سیستم Ali در کجا  واقع شده است) بسته را برای Ali ارسال می کند.
*هاب و سوئیچ با هم چه تفاوتی دارند ؟!*
 هاب وقتی بسته ای را دریافت می کند آن را به تمام خروجی های خود ارسال  می کند (بدون در نظر گرفتن مقصد آن) در این حالت تمامی کامپیوتر ها بسته را  دریافت می کنند و مقصد بسته را بررسی می کنند اگر مال خودشان بود که بر  میدارند.
 شکل زیر کافی نتی را نشان می دهد که از هاب استفاده می کند :



 در شکل بالا Reza میخواهد اطلاعاتی را به سرور بفرستد (برای استفاده از  اینترنت)، ابتدا بسته را به هاب می فرستد ، هاب پس از دریافت بسته آن را  برای همه کامپیوتر ها ارسال می کند !
 در این حالت چون اطلاعات برای سیستم Hacker هم ارسال می شود ، پس می  توان به راحتی محتویات بسته ها را خواند ! البته باید به کامپیوتر بگوییم  بسته هایی که مال او نیست را حذف نکند ! برای این کار نیاز به انجام کار  خاصی ندارید ، خود نرم افزار این کار را انجام می هد.
 برای استراق سمع در شبکه مبتنی بر هاب فقط به نرم افزار استراق سمع از  یاهو مسنجر نیاز دارید ، به منوی عملیات بروید و شروع را بزنید ، همین !
*نحوه کارکرد سوئیچ و چگونگی استراق سمع در شبکه مبتنی بر سوئیچ :* 
 سوئیچ بر خلاف هاب ، بسته را فقط به گیرنده آن تحویل می دهد، در شکل زیر شبکه کافی نتی را می بینید که از سوئیچ استفاده کرده است ( *اکثر شبکه های امروزی از سوئیچ استفاده می کنند* ) :



 در شکل بالا Reza اطلاعاتی را برای سرور می فرستد ، ابتدا اطلاعات به  سوئیچ فرستاده می شود ، سوئیچ هم اطلاعات را فقط برای سرور می فرستد.
 خوب حالا باید چکار کرد ؟!!! دیگر بسته ها برای نفوذگر ارسال نمیشوند ، پس به چه شکل باید استراق سمع کرد؟ !!!
 وقتی Reza برای سرور بسته را میفرستد چه اتفاقی میافتد ؟ در شبکه ۲ نوع  آدرس داریم ، اولی آیپی یک سیستم (مثل : ۱۹۲٫۱۶۸٫۰٫۱) و دومی هم مک آدرس  سیستم یا همان آدرس سخت افزاری هر سیستم است.
 هر کارت شبکه (و در کل هر سیستم) یک آدرس منحصر به فرد دارد که به آن مک آدرس میگویند.
 زمانی که Reza بسته را برای سرور می خواهد ارسال کند فقط آیپی سرور را  می داند ، اما برای ارسال یک بسته بر روی شبکه نیاز به دانستن مک آدرس  سیستم مقصد هم هست. خوب حالا مک آدرس سرور را به چه شکل باید بدست بیاورد   ؟!
 در هر سیستم یک جدول وجود دارد به نام جدول آرپ (َARP Table) این جدول  آیپی های شبکه به همراه مک آدرس متناظر با آن را در خود نگهداری میکند .  زمانی که Reza بسته ای را میخواهدبرای سرور بفرستد ، آیپی سرور را در جدول  آرپ سرچ می کند اگر مک آدرس متناظر با آن را پیدا کرد ، بسته را می فرستد  در غیر این صورت بسته دیگری را در شبکه ارسال می کند و کار این بسته پیدا  کردن مک آدرس سرور است. این بسته از تک تک سیستم ها سوال می کند که آیا آپی  شما برابر با آیپی سرور است ؟! اگر هست مک آدرس خود را برای من بفرست !!
 در اینجا چون سرور هم بسته را دریافت کرده ، بسته دیگری به عنوان پاسخ  برای Reza می فرستد و در آن مک آدرس خود را قرار می دهد ، زمانی که Reza  این بسته را دریافت می کند ، جدول آرپ سیستمش دستخوش تغییرات می شود و مک  آدرس سرور در آن درج می گردد. حال Reza مک آدرس سرور را دارد پس میتواند  اطلاعات را برایش ارسال کند.
 حال اگر نفوذگر بسته ای را برای Reza ارسال کند و مک آدرس خود را به دروغ مک آدرس سرور اعلام کند چه میشود ؟!!!!!
 بله ، اگر نفوذگر پشت سر هم بسته ای را به سمت Reza ارسال کند و مک آدرس  خود را به عنوان مک آدرس سرور اعلام کند ، Reza بسته ها را دریافت می کند و  درون جدول آرپ خود ذخیره می کند !!!! حال Reza هر وقت بخواهد برای Server  اطلاعات بفرستد ، به جدول آرپ خود مراجعه می کند و مک آدرس متناظر با آیپی  سرور را پیدا کرده و بسته را به سمت آن مک آدرس ارسال می کند !!!! یعنی به  سمت نفوذگر !!!!!!! ( چون نفوذگر خود را به جای Server جای زده است) و  نفوذگر اطلاعات را شنود می کند و پس از آن به سمت Server ارسال می کند !
 در این حالت نفوذگر یک رابط بین Reza و Server خواهد بود !
 شکل زیر این موضوع را نشان می دهد :



 در این حالت نفوذگر به نرم افزار استراق سمع از یاهو مسنجر و نرم افزار Arp Spoof نیاز دارد.
 ابتدا استراق سمع از یاهو مسنجر را اجرا میکند ، از منوی عملیات گزینه  IP Forwading  را انتخاب می کند ، سپس از منوی عملیات شروع را انتخاب می  کند.
 نفوذگر باید اطلاعاتی که از Reza دریافت کرده را به Server ارسال کند تا  Reza متوجه چیزی نشود ، به همین خاطر باید قابلیت IP Forwarding  را در  سیستم خود فعال کند.
 حال نوبت اجرای نرم افزار Arp Spoof است ، نفوذگر این نرم افزار را اجرا  کرده ، کارت شبکه خود را انتخاب می کند و باز کن را میزند ، سپس در قسمت  آیپی سرور ، ۱۹۲٫۱۶۸٫۰٫۱ را وارد می کند و در بخش آیپی هدف ۱۹۲٫۱۶۸٫۰٫۴ را  وارد می کند و ارسال را میزند ، حال نفوذگر می تواند Reza را شنود کند .
 استراق سمع پیام های یاهو مسنجر یک کار بی ارزش است ، اما این موضوع  مثال خوبی برای نشان دادن استراق سمع است ، حال فرض کنید نفوذگر به جای  پیام های مسنجر شما ، رمز عبور شما را شنود کند !!!…
" منبع : K01.IR

خوب دوست عزیز پس شما برای اینکه بتوانید جداول آرپ دیگر سیستم ها را تغییر دهید باید یک بسته Arp Response به سمت سیستم مورد نظر ارسال کنید با این تفاوت که به جای آیپی خود در این بسته ، باید آیپی سرور را قرار دهید . یعنی یک بسته آرپ خصوصی ارسال کنید به شکلی که بتوانید فیلد های این بسته را تغییر دهید .

----------


## Mask

واقعا حرف نداری دوست خوبم.
با تشکر از توضیحات روان و مفیدت.
اما آخرش روش اینکه یک بسته آرپ خصوصی به صورت کامندی بفرستیم رو نفرمودید.

----------


## khazaie01

> سلام دوستان 
> جناب آقای Delphi-7 من واقعا شرمنده هستم که نشد سورس برنامه را آپلود کنم ، یادم رفت ببخشید .
>  سورس K01 Arp Spoof را توی این تاپیک قرار دادم : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=222881


دوست عزیز به آخرین صفحه تاپیک بالا مراجعه کنید، سورس کامل برنامه ( ارسال بسته آرپ ) را قرار دادم

----------


## masoodce

> سلام دوستان 
> جناب آقای Delphi-7 من واقعا شرمنده هستم که نشد سورس برنامه را آپلود کنم ، یادم رفت ببخشید .
>  سورس K01 Arp Spoof را توی این تاپیک قرار دادم : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=222881
> 
> و اما نحوه کارکرد برنامه : دوست عزیز دستوری برای این کار وجود ندارد شما باید با ارسال یک بسته خصوصی ، جدول آرپ سیستم مورد نظر را گول بزنید ...
> 
> بی شک مطالبی  که خواهم گفت را بهتر از من می دانید  ، اما برای کسانی که اطلاعی از جداول آرپ ندارند این مطلب را قرار می دهم :
> 
> "
> ...



سلام دوست عزیز روش شما از نظر فنی حرف نداش و بسیار عالی بود ولی تو این روش شما ارتباط شخص با سرور کافی نت و در اصل ارتباط شخص با اینترنت رو قطع کردید و درنتیجه شخص بعد از چند لحظه متوجه میشه و از پای سیستمش بلند میشه.

----------


## Mask

> سلام دوست عزیز روش شما از نظر فنی حرف نداش و بسیار عالی بود ولی تو این روش شما ارتباط شخص با سرور کافی نت و در اصل ارتباط شخص با اینترنت رو قطع کردید و درنتیجه شخص بعد از چند لحظه متوجه میشه و از پای سیستمش بلند میشه.


نگران نباشید. در نسخه جدید برنامه اقای خزایی بسته ها رو فوروارد میکنه. برای همین کلاینت چیزی متوجه نمیشه.

----------

